# virginia beach stripers



## muke1659 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a new member and i already need some advice...

I will be in Virginia Beach this weekend with my surf gear, bait rod and plug rod. I am not familiar with the area and would appreciate any advice on where to fish off the beach. Also, any bait and tackle shops that are recommended. I have a small opportunity to fish Sunday morning and am trying to increase my odds at getting a keeper striper. Also, do i need a saltwater license?

Any info is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

One of the Pier&Surf moderators, Nserch4Drum, should be able to help you with this question as he fishes and lives there.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

The season is done as far as keeping anything.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sandbridge would be a good place to start. There's not much in the bay but you can c&r stripers and you may get lucky and catch a straggler. 

Check out Ocean east 2 Tackle shop on North Hampton Blvd. for your tackle needs. There are othr good tackle stores in the Lynnhaven area you may want to check them out also.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> The season is done as far as keeping anything.


only in the bay Bunghole
two fish over 28" in the ocean


----------



## muke1659 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I thought that the season is open for striped bass from the ocean. Am i wrong?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## muke1659 (Jan 2, 2008)

The sargeant already answered my question! Thanks SGT Bunghole, i will be coming to VA Beach with a huge supply of TP if you need some...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

muke1659 said:


> Thanks for the info. I thought that the season is open for striped bass from the ocean. Am i wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance...





muke1659 said:


> The sargeant already answered my question! Thanks SGT Bunghole, i will be coming to VA Beach with a huge supply of TP if you need some...


The Bay season is closed. The Ocean is open 2 per day 28" or greater.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

damn sorry!

unlike some of you guys i dont have the privy to go out on a boat. dont know anyone with a boat and dont know anyone who will let me h.o.

this is pier and surf.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> damn sorry!
> 
> unlike some of you guys i dont have the privy to go out on a boat. dont know anyone with a boat and dont know anyone who will let me h.o.
> 
> this is pier and surf.


Uhhhmmm, I have never caught a ocean striper from a boat, this is Pier and Surf...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Uhhhmmm, I have never caught a ocean striper from a boat, this is Pier and Surf...



purty werk Clay...so you took your boat on the beach and landed that monster?...J/K.....

Shouldn't be long now till them feeesh will be hitting the VB ocean front.



> damn sorry!
> 
> unlike some of you guys i dont have the privy to go out on a boat. dont know anyone with a boat and dont know anyone who will let me h.o.
> 
> this is pier and surf


Sarge....there more bodies of water besides the Bay...them schoolies gotta swim and grow up some time....

From Ft Story all the way down to the SB Refuge...the water temps and conditions are about right fer them 28+ inch stripers to start corralin' them bunker into tight balls around the beaches..BTW....striper fishin on a boat is easy....landing a cow like the one Clay takes skill and plenty of luck from any beach.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dayum that's an ugly mug and I ain't talkin' 'bout the feesh. Sorry Clay couldn't help ....

Isn't that a NC fish or is my over 50 memory failing me ??

Anywho there are are Striped ones available and SGT. whoever the surf in sandbridge is probably your best bet in Va. from the beach, just look for the flock of gulls.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> Dayum that's an ugly mug and I ain't talkin' 'bout the feesh. Sorry Clay couldn't help ....
> 
> Isn't that a NC fish or is my over 50 memory failing me ??
> 
> Anywho there are are Striped ones available and SGT. whoever the surf in sandbridge is probably your best bet in Va. from the beach, just look for the flock of gulls.


Good catch on both Jay, yes I am a ugly mug and yes that one was caught in NC. But I have caught em in the Va ocean as well,just didn't have a pic available...


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Muke
I can help you with Bait and license, I'am 1/4 mile off 264.

Greg
Bait Shack
465-9020


----------



## muke1659 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Is that a 757 area code, i am not familiar...


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I heard of anything close to even sporadic action of nice stripers in the surf in VA Beach/Sandbridge. Seems it has gotten a heck of a lot harder catching one off the sand in recent years. I mean honestly, how many non-schoolies stripers have P&S members landed from the sand this year outside lesner or OBX?????


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

GotchaMack said:


> I mean honestly, how many non-schoolies stripers have P&S members landed from the sand this year outside lesner or OBX?????


Several up on AI, and along the DE coast - sorry not Virginia, but you mentioned OBX...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Last Blitzed I re-called was X'Mas 2004...was me and Tanksley and his brother


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a ways inlad but we kill every year in the Appomattox. Every cast almost on a topwater bait and bass tackle. Most all of them are 17" to sometimes over 27".


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It's cause they're all partying at False Cape were it's hard to get 'em. Fish in the Bay, fish down south means fish in the middle. And that is not a ball game


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

That blitz in 2004 was the best blitz I have ever seen from the beach. I was standing in Knee deep water with Bunker and stripers running into my legs. Everyone was hooking up on every cast with 37 and up fish. Truly amazing.

John


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

You are the man cdog:fishing: I guess i just dont know what i am doing.

good luck muke.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jlentz said:


> That blitz in 2004 was the best blitz I have ever seen from the beach. I was standing in Knee deep water with Bunker and stripers running into my legs. Everyone was hooking up on every cast with 37 and up fish. Truly amazing.
> 
> John


Started S. of the LIP...went thru the pilings and went past the S. Fence.....arms were shaking for days....kept (2) @ 40...small world Jlentz.

Those blitz's is why I keep coming back year after year...thick and thin...for better or worse...thru sickness and in health....


----------



## muke1659 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will have a report for you sometime on Monday. Hopefully it will be a good one...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

GotchaMack said:


> I can't remember the last time I heard of anything close to even sporadic action of nice stripers in the surf in VA Beach/Sandbridge. Seems it has gotten a heck of a lot harder catching one off the sand in recent years. I mean honestly, how many non-schoolies stripers have P&S members landed from the sand this year outside lesner or OBX?????


Last year was warm and they did not show. This year has finally gotten cold so they may still show. They blew the Beach again in VA Beach year before last.. Now I like to work that beach like a Yankee but I only do it when the condition's are right and I have not seen it this year. I have seen 2 40 inch fish this fall in the York (I don't count my spring shit). If you know what to look for the conditions may present it's self yet. Oh nothing in the forcast that I see.


----------

